# Unterwasserpflanzen im Pflanzkorb?



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2006)

Guten Abend , 
müssen Unterwasserpflanzen unbedingt in einem Pflanzkorb oder kann man sie auch einfach nur so in den Teich geben ? 
Grüsse , Monika


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Monika,

Unterwasserpflanzen, wie z. B. das __ Hornkraut brauchen nicht eingepflanzt zu werden, Hornkraut besitzt keineerlei Wurzel, einfach ins Wasser geben, das wars.

Andere Pflanzen, wie Tausendblätter oder Laichkräuter müssen schon eingepflanzt werden, da diese im Bodengrund richtig einwurzeln und auch Ausläufer treiben.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Stefan,
danke für deine Antwort . Habe bei "nymphaion " einige Unterwasserpflanzen bestellt , nur weiss ich leider nicht mehr genau welche   .
Das __ Hornkraut glaube ich , war schon dabei . Na vielleicht steht ja was dabei , ob man sie nur reinschmeisst oder einpflanzen muß  :? 
Lieben Gruss , Monika


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Monika,

du kannst im Grunde alles einpflanzen, außer __ Wasserschlauch (Schwimmt unter der Wasseroberfläche), es schadet auch dem __ Hornkraut nicht, nur ist es hier halt nicht erforderlich.


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Stefan , 

na das hilft mir jetzt ja schon weiter . Vielen Dank auch . 

Gruss , Monika


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2006)

hi Mona,

da ich relativ starke Pumpen im Einsatz habe (28.000l/h) habe ich es mir angewöhnt alle Pflanzen zumindest im Kies zu verankern, damit sie nicht davontreiben. Pflanzen/Teicherde habe ich überhaupt nicht im Einsatz, aber bisher haben sich darüber auch nur die wenigsten Pflanzen beschwert ;-)

Dazu muss ich aber sagen dass durch meine Fische und ihr Futter wohl mehr als genug Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo Doogie ,

auch dir ein Danke für die Antwort .

Wenn ich mir hier so eure HP`s  und schöne Bilder anschaue mit euren super Teichen , bin ich immer ganz begeistert . Ein Traum einfach , aber natürlich auch jede Menge Arbeit und Kosten . 
Ich wohne leider nur zu Miete in einem Haus , kann aber dort im Garten schalten und walten wie ich es gern möchte . Doch von daher will ich natürlich nicht sooo viel Geld investieren , da es ja nicht mein Eigentum ist .
Daher habe ich nur einen kleinen Fertigteich mit ca 1000 l   . Aber auch darüber freue ich mich .

Ich habe am Boden auch nur Kies , dann werde ich dort auch die Pflanzen verankern .Bei der Grösse ja kein Problem   

Lieben Gruss , Monika


----------

